# polystyrene ceiling tiles



## I LOVE BURMS (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there im trying to find some of these but having know luck can anybody tell me where i might find some 



Cheers


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

B&Q do them


----------



## I LOVE BURMS (Aug 1, 2012)

Madhouse5 said:


> B&Q do them


 
My local one doesn't:bash:


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure what you plan to use them for but I picked up a 8ft by 4ft polystyrene sheet to help insulate the back and sides of my vivs.with trade discount it worked out about 4 quid for the sheet.cheaper than tiles


----------



## I LOVE BURMS (Aug 1, 2012)

mike mc said:


> Not sure what you plan to use them for but I picked up a 8ft by 4ft polystyrene sheet to help insulate the back and sides of my vivs.with trade discount it worked out about 4 quid for the sheet.cheaper than tiles


 
In my room my rubs are on my floor and its wooden so it gets quite cold i was just gloing to put the tiles on the floor then heatmat on top with tub on it.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

I get them in Homebase. Most DIY/Decorating shops should have them.

If not Wicks do thicker sheets of polystyrene.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Any good DIY store should have sheets of 25mm insulation foam for a few quid each, better than thin tiles and probably cheaper too.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

where are you i have sum polystyrene you can have for free :2thumb:


----------



## I LOVE BURMS (Aug 1, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> where are you i have sum polystyrene you can have for free :2thumb:


 
Blackpool mate so abit too far lol thanks anyway.


----------

